

An iPad stylus that may have even tempted Steve Jobs. - momentlab
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1593705756/motive-stylus-the-ipad-smart-cover-has-a-new-sidek?ref=live

======
pavel_lishin
> _may have even tempted Steve Jobs._

[citation needed]

